
Good Schools, Affordable Homes: Finding Suburban Sweet Spots - iamjeff
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/03/30/upshot/good-schools-affordable-homes-suburban-sweet-spots.html
======
11thEarlOfMar
What is interesting is that it appears to be non-linear. There are diminishing
returns as you spend more, based on this data.

~~~
arnarbi
That's assuming grades represent a linear scale of what they are intended to
measure, which may be a tough sell.

